# 04 vs 05-06 Exhaust note



## pnpracing (Apr 18, 2011)

I have only had my 04 for a few weeks now and I have seen some 05 and 06's around town and it seem like my exhaust note is alot louder than the newer models. Looked under mine and it still has the stock exhaust. So are the sounds different or is it just me?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

They are indeed very different. Much was written about the '04 GTO and how the engineers spent a lot of time with an old GTO and computer analysis to recreate the muscle car sound. After all that work they found out the American market didn't give a crap and just wanted the split pipes in the back so they threw together an exhaust for those. True story.


----------



## pnpracing (Apr 18, 2011)

Well I think it was time well spent by the engineers because I love the sound. Not a big fan of the single outlet in the back but it is growing on me..different than all the rest. As long as the stock pipes arent holding me back performance wise I am gonna keep them..just get headers.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The stock exhaust won't hold you back until you start doing mild mods to the car. I liked my stock exhaust untill it start holding me back at around 360ish rwhp when I would plataue at the high end. I had neighbors tell me my car was loud with stock pipes.

GM used the original GTO and a C5 Corvette with hours of drive by and idle test to get the exhuast note just right. The mufflers are different, the pipes are different lengths, the support in the middle that looks like an H-pipe also aided in the sound quality with tuned resonators.


----------



## T2ENT (May 12, 2011)

What would you guys think the best note behind a stock 6.0l truck engine (lq4)? 

SORRY FOR HIJACKING...


----------

